# yamaha nitro assist



## bumper (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm looking at buying a new yamaha 25 horse with nitro assist. What exactly is that? I know that it is gas charged and helps tilt the motor. But I haven't found that much info. on line and needed some reviews from someone who is familiar with it. thanks


----------



## turbotodd (Mar 3, 2014)

I am familiar with it. F40's have had it for a good while, and now the F25's.

It is sweet. "almost" as good as PT&T but not quite. 

On the right side of the motor is a lever, in the same spot that a normal tilt lock lever would be located. You'll move the lever to unlock, then reach around to the back of the motor, grab it with a finger, and pull. Tilts right up.

There is a downside. If you are, say, running flat out across the lake, gas assist unlocked (like 99% of folks do), and decide to jump off of the throttle, the motor can tilt up a little when decelerating. It's not as prone to do it on the F25 as it is on the F40 for some reason. The 40 will come right up. Run it locked down. If you hit something underwater, it will still unlock on it's own (has an internal relief).

The F25 NEEDS it, bad. A long shaft motor can't be tilted manually without it. Well........it "can" but you have to stand on the transom and be about 350 lbs, and put your weight into it. 
60
Gas assist added about $100 to the price, and it is $100 WELL SPENT. Great motor. Only suggestions I have are (1) keep the fuel fresh and (2) put a 9 7/8x 11 1/4" prop on it if you're going to run it on a "typical" 15 or 16' tin boat. The factory 10.5" prop really is not enough. With a good hull, they'll run on the 6300 RPM limiter constantly if you're wide open. The 11 1/4" is a stock size 25 2 stroke prop. It performs well on the 4 stroke too. About 28.6 mph at 5900-6000 RPM typically.


----------



## bumper (Mar 4, 2014)

thank you..just the info I was looking for


----------

